# Sunscreen reaction



## grabow (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking at the ICD-9 and searching online I am not finding a definitive answer to code for allergic reaction to sunscreen.

I am in the 'Dermatitis Due To' section...looking at drugs and medicines properly administered, external 692.3...looking at cosmetics 692.81

Any suggestions?


----------



## KimberlyLanier (Aug 5, 2010)

Try 995.3 unless the patient has unless the pateint does have dermatitis.


----------



## ohn0disaster (Aug 5, 2010)

I think 995.27, *allergic reaction to drug, medicinal substance, and biological (any) (correct medicinal substance properly administered) (external) (internal)*, would be a more specific code for "allergic reaction to sunscreen".


----------



## grabow (Aug 5, 2010)

Okay, but as it is a skin reaction, shouldn't I go there?  

Allergy, Skin Reaction, Specified Substance.  

Then I am directed to Dermatitis, due to


----------



## ohn0disaster (Aug 5, 2010)

Does the documentation say/ support a "skin reaction"? If word for word documentation is "allergic reaction to sunscreen", I would use 995.27. That's just me.
When I look at the Tabular List for the 692 code range, in the inclusions/exclusions, nowhere in the inclusions does it say "allergic reaction" but the exclusions does state allergy NOS. So I'd go to the 995 code range unless the documentation supports otherwise.


----------



## mxi4123 (Jul 17, 2013)

995.27 with E946.3 FOR ALLERGIC REACTION TO SUN SCREEN LOTION


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 17, 2013)

It is a contact dermatitis so the 692 is the appropriate category with the E code E946.3, I think either the 692.3 or the 692.4  the exclude note under the 692 applies to ingested drugs.


----------

